# Yssichromis sp. "blue tipped"



## lleife15

I purchased a small group (1M 4F) of these from the Minnesota Aquarium Society auction on Thursday. They seem to be very timid as I have been unble to coax them out to get photos yet. Will post photos when available.


----------



## lleife15

In regards to the fish being very timid. With the tank on the lower level of a stand, could me walking by be affecting their ability to be comfortable enough to come out and explore the tank? Any answer appreciated.


----------



## Deeda

Lucas, yes that is very possible especially since the fish are new to the tank. I have had similar experiences with fish on bottom rack levels since I'm not in the room very often except for feeding and maintenance.


----------

